# losing Ugly



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Last night was the first night where I almost hit the panic button....The previous losses were attributable to poor free throw shooting and turnovers.Last night we just looked soft and lost...

I never thought I would be saying this,but TT is far better at the 3 than anything we have now.Q is too small,Ariza is too unpolished and has no shot/handle which only leaves us with David Lee,and hes not a SF....yet

Whats worse is I think its a question of time before Marbury becomes completely disenchanted with Browns style and vice versa.His A/TO ratio is horrible(1.6) and Brown will not tolerate that for long. Jc's is even worse at .8,while Nate is 1.25....And it doesnt stop there Curry is a turnover machine,and i wont even bring up Jerome James who apparantly cant get over being Currys backup..

This team is definetly a work in progress...


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

truth said:


> I never thought I would be saying this,but TT is far better at the 3 than anything we have now.Q is too small,Ariza is too unpolished and has no shot/handle which only leaves us with David Lee,and hes not a SF....yet


I could not disagree more. Do you remember _anything_ about Tim Thomas? At least Ariza can defend. Thomas was also great at whining about his minutes, his shot, the refs, his teammates, and the other team. How many articles did I have to read last year about Thomas versus the Nets? Thomas versus Martin? Thomas versus every-freaking-body. Give Q time to get things straightened out here, to get used to the system. If he's still averaging less than 7 points a game, then start Trevor. Ariza is going to be very good.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I disagree Q-Rich just had a off night.

Ariza played good defense it was just that nobody was strong enough to contain Patterson.

Tim Thomas was no good. Hes Chicago 3rd SF enough said.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> I disagree Q-Rich just had a off night.
> 
> Ariza played good defense it was just that nobody was strong enough to contain Patterson.
> 
> Tim Thomas was no good. Hes Chicago 3rd SF enough said.


Q-Rich had an off night???Seems like hes been consistent this season.....
I do NOT see Q rich as a small foward under Larry Brown...

The fact that TT is 3rd string in Chi-town doesnt mean he wouldnt be playing for Coach Brown.They are mutually exclusive...

Sorrys guys,I think we have a gaping hole at the 3...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

RPCity said:


> I could not disagree more. Do you remember _anything_ about Tim Thomas? At least Ariza can defend. Thomas was also great at whining about his minutes, his shot, the refs, his teammates, and the other team. How many articles did I have to read last year about Thomas versus the Nets? Thomas versus Martin? Thomas versus every-freaking-body. Give Q time to get things straightened out here, to get used to the system. If he's still averaging less than 7 points a game, then start Trevor. Ariza is going to be very good.


Trevor may be very solid in a couple of years..He needs to work on his handle and jumper.And adding 20 pounds wouldny hurt.But there is no chance that Q is our small foward.If he was,the name Darius Miles would not be mentioned...

And i do remember TT very well.The good the bad and the ugly..Dont get me wrong..i like Q,but at the 2,and as long as hes not hoisting 3's....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Q played the 2 the first three games and still didnt do anything, he mad a couple threes the first game and thats it, at least he got 5 boards last night, and crawford at the 2, he got 15 points and improved, keep workin q at sf and jc at sg with marbury at point and we'll be winning eventually

if curry can stop being terrel owens (TO get it....turnovers) than we will be fine and actually start to win some games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The bottom line is, we need a SF. I also think we need a PG that can hold on to the blasted ball and can dish out assists.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

q stinks... i dont like his 3 ppoint chuckery....

can we have kurt thomas' double double back for qs 4 points 4 boards?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> q stinks... i dont like his 3 ppoint chuckery....
> 
> can we have kurt thomas' double double back for qs 4 points 4 boards?


Rep! I've been saying that for the longest, but I got strange responses on here. Q is a waste of time!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

q lied to us really...

he doesnt drive, he doesnt play in the post like he said he would... he jus chucks threes whenever he has the chance...

yes some games he will make alot of threes... but i dont care, i dont like that type of game..... his jumper just isnt that good for him to be chuckin that amount of treys...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> The bottom line is, we need a SF. I also think we need a PG that can hold on to the blasted ball and can dish out assists.


That is a scary but true statement and it does not bode well for the larry Brown/marbury marriage.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

looks like Q has been off since the start of the playoffs last year........that had to do with one of the reason they decided to get rid of him......i mean he bombed in the playoffs with the suns......especially with joe johnson out, that was his moment to shine


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> looks like Q has been off since the start of the playoffs last year........that had to do with one of the reason they decided to get rid of him......i mean he bombed in the playoffs with the suns......especially with joe johnson out, that was his moment to shine


not too mention he got torched by gnobli


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, because Tim Thomas would never get torched by Ginobili.

It's funny how you're whining about the Knicks SFs at start the season and wishing TT were still around, when last year Tim Thomas had the worst first half of any starter in the entire league. Cross Ariza's shooting with Curry's turnovers/rebounding/defense and that was TT in a nutshell.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Yeah, because Tim Thomas would never get torched by Ginobili.
> 
> It's funny how you're whining about the Knicks SFs at start the season and wishing TT were still around, when last year Tim Thomas had the worst first half of any starter in the entire league. Cross Ariza's shooting with Curry's turnovers/rebounding/defense and that was TT in a nutshell.


Not wishing TT was still here....Just dont think Q is a small foward,at least not on the Knicks..

And TT would never guard Gnobli....He doesnt play the guard 2's


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Q is hurtin' i am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt since his injuries(hammies and back) are the kind that make a player lazier.

but in 2 months he should have had his game changed for a while.

i would also change his role, make him the scorer off the bench with the young guys (frye, nate dlee and either ariza,crawford or barnes) while they scrap , hustle and play defense, both barnes and ariza play good d at both the 2 and 3 so all he would have to do is score.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> I disagree Q-Rich just had a off night.
> 
> Ariza played good defense it was just that nobody was strong enough to contain Patterson.
> 
> Tim Thomas was no good. Hes Chicago 3rd SF enough said.


How many OFFNIGHTS can Q have? that is no excuse for the play the knicks have been going through. The knicks are leading the league in turnovers, and we cant shoot a freethrow for Shi*. Thats no excuse for the way the knicks are playing, and it seems like all the players on the knicks are having quote an "offnight"


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And TT would never guard Gnobli....He doesnt play the guard 2's


So in other words, we should penalize Q-Rich because he can sort of stick players like Ginobili and laud Tim Thomas for his inability to guard a player that plays outside his own position. As if he could acutally guard a SF with Ginobili's talent.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

q has slow feet...what defense?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i just know one thing.............Q has some guns on him, do you see his arms??..............imagine that upperbody on crawford..........he'd be unstoppable driving in the lane:biggrin:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> q has slow feet...what defense?


Thank you Penny....

If he wanted to play the 2,he should drop 10-15 pounds..He doesnt need to be 225.....


----------

